# need help stocking 10 gallon tank :)



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

I have recently purchased a 10 gallon tank and iv been cycling it at the moment and I need ideas for community tank with my male halfmoon betta and 2 ghost shrimps. I believe my betta is pretty chill since hes pretty kinda to the ghost shrimp, once in a while he checks them out and chases them and the ghost shrimps are not scared of him.

I would like a range of color and i know i cant have guppies so im up to any suggestions. 

Thanks Andrew


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Color may not be the best thing. Anything with long tails or color could be mistaken for another betta. I have heard that tetras are best or cory's i heard for a 5 gallon 6 fish are max. and you should not mix like example dont do 3 tetras and 3 cory's, neon tetras would do but they can be nippy it says to avoid fish like molly's or platies sorry if spelling is off. also you could maybe put an african dwarf frog. hope this helps!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Danios are fast and nippy, they may eat all the food before your betta can. I wouldn't do those. I had Carnage in with all my community tank fish last week, he wasn't happy about it but they left him alone. The Danios ate everything in sight lol


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

the guy at petco told me danios were good but every where i have checked said tetras or cory cats


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Danios arent good because they are extremely active fish, and as such require 20g tanks.


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

why is it bad to mix cory and tetras


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe 2 african dwarf frogs and 2-3 corys


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's not bad to mix corys and tetras, it's just to have a proper size school of each plus a betta, you'd need a bigger tank


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

what are benefits of having a bigger school


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I would imagine that schooling fish would feel safer in a larger school... therefore overall fish happiness. However that's just a guess.


----------



## Blaze54 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pygmy Cories might be ok. Yeah colorful fish are kind of risky. But there are plenty of fish that are not colorful but very interesting! Maybe a couple of dull colored Platies. I've seen these really cool dark green with a tint of white and orange colored ones in Pet stores.


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

I finally decided im not gonna be placing a betta in my tank, so i was thinking 5 fancy guppies 3 catfish and 2 african dwarf frogs. Would this be to stocked for a 10 gallon. and maybe add some shrimps later


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

or 5 fancy guppies 4 neon tetra and 2 catfish


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe that is over stocked and you want to have at least 3 catfish, they are schoolers.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

harrow said:


> or 5 fancy guppies 4 neon tetra and 2 catfish


Fancy guppies wouldnt be good :-? they would probably be mistaken for other bettas but the others would be fine and yes that would be over stocking your tank.


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

I decided not to put my betta in my tank, so it would just be the 5 guppy and 4 catfish but know im thinking maybe a variety of fish


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am sorry to break it to you, but most fish NEED a group of 4-5 or more to feel secure and safe. Fish that require schools do so not because it's pretty, but because without the security of a larger group, they are always stressed and more prone to be sick and catch diseases. By going out and getting one or two of whatever fish you like, you are ignoring their minimal care. If you cannot provide them with the minimum, don't buy them please! Besides, fish that are happy and healthy cost less in the long run AND they are so much more fun to watch. Trust me, please.

Guppies breed like guppies lol 5 will turn into MANY in no time 

Also, my LPS agree's with me on the fact that Danios may be a hardy first time fish, but they need groups of 6 or more AND they are not a peacefully fish. They are fin nippers and hyper and need at least 24" long tanks for swimming. I have three, one of them is upsetting my WHOLE tank! Savage little thing! I plan on getting more, but my LPS is out of them, and I lost the 3 I bought 2 weeks ago.

Rules of thumb for tropical tanks... 1" of fish per gallon. Find out what the fish's max size is at adulthood. 2" fish would be 5 MAX in a 10gal tank. But use caution, a 10" fish would not be happy in a 10gal tank alone 

Personally, the lists you posted are just a bit overstocked. You will have stress, disease and ammonia issues. Do your homework and fish keeping will be rewarding


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

I plan on only getting male guppy, does anyone have suggestion for stocking.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

> Guppy fish require fairly warm temperatures (23-24 °C, 82-84°F), but they can live in water between 19.0 - 29.0°C (69 - 86 °F) and quiet vegetated water is good for survival too (Vallisneria Spiralis is a good plant for this purpose since it grows from from bottom to the surface, thus allowing Guppies to play, hide, chase each other). They are community fish. It is good to have more than 5 Guppies in a tank, otherwise they feel alone and this fact can affect their health in term of lifespan. It is recommended to have 1 male to 3 females. They seem to be annoying to other fish in the tank, because they often follow other fish around incessantly, but they do no harm. Only sometimes other fish bite their fins. And some big fish can eat them (starting with Gouramis, ending with Goldfish or big cichlids such as Jack Dempsey or Texas cichlid). So be careful what fish are kept in the tank along with Guppies. The water in the tank should be the pH 7.0 - 8.5 and dH of water (dGH) 12.0 - 18.0 °N.
> 
> Since Guppies tend to live happily in a tank with more than 10-15 inhabitants, a reasonably sized fish tank is necessary for raising them. I would never put Guppies into a tank of 20 litres or less. Actually, a 20L aquarium will never contain full 20L of water thanks to gravel, filter, driftwood, and the fact that no fish tank is filled from top to bottom. Instead, at least 40 litres are required for about 10-12 Guppies.


Just a little google... personally, I can't wait to have a Guppy only tank with a few bristle nose or bulldog plecos


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

how about 5 male guppy and 4 catfish?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The male guppies would only come to 5inch total, since they are much smaller than females. The catfish (cory's?) can range from 1" to 4"... I am unfamiliar with them as we use plecos here. If you got the miniature ones, I don't see there being a problem!

If you look on this page, 1/4 of the way down you will see sizes and types 

I like cory's after looking at these! I may just pick some up sometime.


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

or plecos


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would only put 1 or 2 plecos in that tank, and only plecos that grow a max of 3". Most common plecos at the pet store grow to be 14"-24"  Bristle Nose, Clown and Bulldog Plecos are good.

But Corys are much more fun, my pleco only comes out at night. She's over 6" now.


----------



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

well im gonna start off with the male guppy to cycle my tank and then add some cory catfish! does that sound good?


----------

